# Bobcat Compact CT225 Tractor REVIEW



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Well I posted this on lawnsite and figured I would put it up here also as Salt loading was my main reason to purchase it.

I have had this thing for over a year and they are fairly a new product to the Bobcat line so I figured I would do a review on it. Last November I brought a new Bobcat CT225 compact tractor with a loader. Mainly to load bulk salt in the winter but to do light landscaping in the summer also. I have used this to move small piles of snow around the shop which is no problem at all.

I have had not one problem with the exception of a small leak in the back differential when I first got it, it was covered under warranty and was a pinched gasket from the factory. It fires up every time even in the cold (see the video below) For alot of the hours being a cold start, load the salt then then shut off its done great.

For power wise its got a 27hp 3cylindar diesel and if I could do it again I might go with the CT230. The power the machine has it sure can do alot but when I dig into a full pile of salt or start digging in dirt it bogs down some. They all also have 4x4 and when using the loader it pretty much needs to be in 4x4 mode. The power this little machine has is great I wasnt sure when to expect when digging into the grass/ground and it exceeded my expectations there on the few jobs I had used it on. I even pulled out alot of stumps with both the back and the loader.

The loader works great, mind you it does not lift as high as a skid but I measured to make sure I would be able to load my vbox with it and its close but it works. its lifted everything I have put in the bucket fine. The big issue is having counter weight. I didn't have anything for the longest time Then decided to fill the rear tires but that wasn't working out so I built a box and filled it with concrete which is nice because I can take it off anytime.

Maneuverability is nice the machine has power steering and tight turning. Its a hydrostatic so its 2 pedal one forward one reverse so its very simple. Its 3 speeds high is really only for driving around I do most work in Medium and use Low for the tough stuff. Even with a weight box though this machine can get sketchy on some of the hills we have in this area. Going up no problem she climbs hills great. Going down you have to be careful there isn't too much in the bucket. and Side to side is not recommenced in rough terrain.

I have not had any other attachments on the machine besides my weight box but hope to get a brush hog someday

For questions of why I chose this over a skid was because of price, ease of operation, and versatility, they both have their place and I hope to have a skid someday also. I would love to have a CT450 someday for snow removal too!

I am sure I forgot stuff, but ask away for anyone who is really interested in these machines.

A few pictures and some videos are below-Subscribe to my YouTube account I am sure I will have more of the machine.
Some Videos of it

When I first got it





Cold Start





Digging dirt





Moving Broken Block


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

We have a CT235 at the shop and have around 110hrs on the machine. Been a good tractor so far, it has good power and is balanced fairly well. Little bit different than the deere's weve had before, but time will tell, hopefully it holds up well!


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks like a sharp tractor. Aren't Kioti and Bobcat similar?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks a lot like my buddies JD just white. Looks tippy with the dirt


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

sidthss;1393178 said:


> We have a CT235 at the shop and have around 110hrs on the machine. Been a good tractor so far, it has good power and is balanced fairly well. Little bit different than the deere's weve had before, but time will tell, hopefully it holds up well!


yes i was between a deere and a bobcat when i was purchasing i went bobcat because I got a little moer for the price and dealer support seemed better I emailed and called local deere dealer and then never got back to me after I went and looked at them


adksnowo;1393485 said:


> Looks like a sharp tractor. Aren't Kioti and Bobcat similar?


yes they are nearly identical but theres no real close kioti dealers here bobcat is closer and more popular


NICHOLS LANDSCA;1393495 said:


> Looks a lot like my buddies JD just white. Looks tippy with the dirt


yes that dirt video was a little after i got it before i had counter weight thats why you have to be careful on rough and sloppy terrian because the weight is so far out in front


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like a nice little machine. Glad to see its served you well! 

A backblade would be nice for grade work and/or snow removal. What size backblade could it handle (or whats it rated for) 6 or 7ft?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

snocrete;1395348 said:


> Looks like a nice little machine. Glad to see its served you well!
> 
> A backblade would be nice for grade work and/or snow removal. What size backblade could it handle (or whats it rated for) 6 or 7ft?


thanks yeah that would be a nice attachment I really wouldnt use it for snow but it would be nice for spreading materia in the summer for sure might get or even try to build one someday if I think I will use it


----------

